# MAMBAS



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Guy wants to trade me these for my Backs. To tell you the truth this is one tire I'm a little scared of. These are the 30-10-12's 66lbs a tire is crazy heavy.























KAWI RULES


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Me too. LOTS of weight.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you'll end up with all new aftermarket axles before long if you get them.... The trade itself wouldn't be bad on your part, I think you'd be coming out ahead considering the condition of yours vs his, but dang them bad boys are heavy!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Let's see, turner evos, gear reduction, VFJohn clutch, 840 kit. Hmmm. I'd keep my backs. My .02


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

lol they look like farm equipment! using the brute to rototill hehehe


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

He had them on a 550 Grizzly can you imagine that.

KAWI RULES


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

A Interco rep told me they're coming out with the mambas in 25" and 26" that's about all you'd need in this tire. He said the 26" still measures over 27.5" new full tread.

KAWI RULES


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

A guy that was with us at nats sold a set of 27's on itp rims while we were there. He said they measured in at about 65 pound for wheel and tire mounted. They were def a wicked looking tire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Hay just think of all the axles and tierods you could break with those puppys..


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would keep the backs myself just my .02 cents


----------



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

Keep the backs! Mambas are a nice tire to look at, but seen them in person and they
Dont move much mud at all!


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

66lbs/tire?! those would make a good ship anchor! lol


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I wouldnt mind seeing how they perform for myself but would never want to own them for my diverse riding


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Come on buy a set paul you know you want them on that four seater. Get that 880 bbk throw them on and that would be one sick trex.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats just too much tire for anything but mud


----------



## bluebrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

They look ok in the vid doing some paddling ?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah but, thats a BUILT brute.


----------



## bluebrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

True. Would take some big axles and hp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Im not impressed with them by that video


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

agreed, i vote he didnt make it through that hole. he had to get off


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

He's running 32.5's that's a lot more tire to turn most bikes couldn't even turn those tires in thick mud.

KAWI RULES


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

that looks soooo boring


----------



## bluebrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

redneckrancher420 said:


> agreed, i vote he didnt make it through that hole. he had to get off


If you've never had to get off in a hole your not goin deep enough  

That stuff looked like peanut butter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

that must hurt a bit standing on the foot pegs with bare feet.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a 880 bbk,7" lift, gear reduction, and clutch work on that brute. It's a beast. The tires work very well on it. Def not for a stock bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

To think I almost bought a set of 27s for my 300 wen I had it lol....

I'll stick wit my outlaw2s an my terminators can't go wrong wit em


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

I might be interested in doing some trading for them, Im thinking of building a bike just to race with enough motor to move them. If your not interested have him email me [email protected] I live in Arkansas so we could meet up


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LM83 said:


> That's a 880 bbk,7" lift, gear reduction, and clutch work on that brute. It's a beast. The tires work very well on it. Def not for a stock bike.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Walker and I had the pleasure of directing him toward a good chest deep hole on saturday night at River Run, I'll give him credit....the mambas did ok through it, but I watched a different bike with silverbacks do it earlier that day and I must say he had a much easier time.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

yea i agree, he had 2 get off lol, but yea they look good. but i bet he woulda blowed tha mud out of it wth them good ol silverbacks tho


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I was a little skeptical about them at first a guy in out club has them on a 700 grizzly (30s) and showed up a few brutes and outys on backs


2006 ARCTIC CAT 400FIS
29.5 SKINNYS
JUG GOING OFF FOR BB SOON
NO LIFT SOON TO BE 2.5 
15" GROUND CLEARANCE 
LOW REVERSE MOD 
EXHAUST MOD WITH SWAMP PIPE
SNORKED AND RACKED


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

i slapped a set of 27 inch mambas on my outty 1000 last weekend , and was disgusted in the tires ... all day i thought something was gonna break ... 
selling them after one weekend day ride with them on , and going to throw my laws back on .... 
another guy with us on a brute had just put mamba 30's on his brute and snapped axle and housing on front differential ... 
tires are like rocks , bad for crawling over logs , pretty good in the skeg , not bad in water . pretty good in thick mud .... and are very smooth ride ... but the weight is a killer ...like wowsers killer ... 

laws FTW ... 

now i know though ... always wanted to try them out ....

rode one ride and up for sale ...

ps extended snorkel was just for laffs prior to a deep water ride ...


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Those 27's look huge though


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

myst3ry said:


> i slapped a set of 27 inch mambas on my outty 1000 last weekend , and was disgusted in the tires ... all day i thought something was gonna break ...
> selling them after one weekend day ride with them on , and going to throw my laws back on ....
> another guy with us on a brute had just put mamba 30's on his brute and snapped axle and housing on front differential ...
> tires are like rocks , bad for crawling over logs , pretty good in the skeg , not bad in water . pretty good in thick mud .... and are very smooth ride ... but the weight is a killer ...like wowsers killer ...
> ...


They sure look wicked though....


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

66lbs a tire!!!!! That's 264lbs just in tire/wheels!! Holy Moly!!!!! From a 650lb bike to a 900lb. + bike!!!!


----------

